# ,  / > Yaesu >  FTDX-1200

## RW9J..

!   ""  ,      ?            ,   !     ! :Smile:

----------

RW9J..

----------


## RM7D

,   :Smile:

----------

RW9J..

----------


## RV7A

30  50    ,      1,8 _56    ,     ,   41,8            ,       RV7A.

----------

